# Will this thing cycle already?



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

This has been my first attempt ever at taking care of fish, and I didn't cycle my tank properly before adding my piranha's in a little over a month ago.

A little background:
- Two 2"-2.5" RBP's
- 30 Gallon Long Tank (will be moved to a larger tank once I figure out how to cycle a tank








- Aquaclear 200 filter
- Two large live amazon spears & several plastic plants, driftwood (made for fishtanks - new & not rotting)
- Some blue rocky substrate at the bottom, bought from Petco for fish tanks.
- Tank kept at 79º - 80º
- Atleast 25% water change daily using siphon to remove water & waste
- Use water conditioner for new water
- Dose of Ammo-lock every other day - used Prime originally.
- Feed mostly tilapia, haddock & beefheart with the occasional feeder for fun - Twice per day
- Added Bio Spira two days ago
- No cloudyness or green water, looks normal other than some clear stuff on the sides of the tank that looks like algae? Not sure if that should be removed or kept there?

Readings before Bio Spira:

Ammonia = 2.5-5.0 (chart really sucks, cant tell the difference between 2.5-5.0)
Nitrite = .25
pH = 7.2

Readings after Bio Spira (2 days):

Ammonia = 2.5-5.0
Nitrite = .5
Nitrate = 5
pH = 7.0

Haven't done water changes since Bio Spira has been in. Wanted to let the bacteria settle, safe to start again? Also stopped using Ammo-Lock the day before Bio Spira was put in.

Anyone have any suggestions as to what else, if anything, can be done to help this tank cycle? I've done everything I can think of without any positive results.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

test for nitrates!!!!!!
also include more info, are the p's still in the tank?


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

soon2breed said:


> test for nitrates!!!!!!
> also include more info, are the p's still in the tank?


Need to go pick up a nitrate test kit, and yes the P's are still in the tank. What other info did I forget?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Nitrates are the end product of nitrogen cycle. As these accumulate in the tank water, it is always good to know the level of it. Commonly levels between 10-40 ppm (mg/l) are acceptable. Levels above this suggests you need to more water changes.

But as you have high ammonium level, your tank surely is not cycled.
You need a canister filter for Red Bellies. The more they grow, the more you need it. You also need to fill it with bio media (like sintered glass balls or lava rock).

Harry


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

Just got a nitrate test kit... appears to be around 5 ppm.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

means ur somewhat done with your cycle, keep testin the water everyday, keep ammonia below 1 ppm, try to keep your nitrates low as u can. If needed do water changes everday to keep it safe levels, ur tank will cycle but it will take longer


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The one thing you forgot since the p's are in the tank is to add a little predissolved salt to the tank to help them with nitrites and to prevent brown blood poisoning


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Eventually your tank should cycle (it will happen when your ammonia and nitrites is 0) but i suggest you get a bigger filter (AC70 (with BioMax) at least for that 30g tank. AC110 (with BioMax) and Canister (with lots of biomedia) once you get a bigger tank). Keep in minds Ps are very messy fish.
Anyway i suggest you keep doing partial (30-40%) water changes (when needed) to keep your water "safe"... good luck anyway







!

... and you should read this:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=18

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=88804












Dr. Giggles said:


> The one thing you forgot since the p's are in the tank is to add a little predissolved salt to the tank to help them with nitrites and to prevent brown blood poisoning


True


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

cycle cycle cycle, what is ur readings now?


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

redbellyman21 said:


> cycle cycle cycle, what is ur readings now?


As of this morning:

Ammonia = 2.5-5.0 ppm
Nitrite = .5 ppm
Nitrate = 5-10 ppm

Did a tiny water change just mostly to siphon their crap out. Just trying to wait it out at this point and monitoring them closely. They seem to be fine, just pretty skittish and really shy. I got them to eat out of my hand (well, dangling food in) now they won't come close when I'm near the tank.


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

Today:

pH: 6.5
Ammonia: 2.5-5.0 (Consistant)
Nitrite: 1 (doubled)
Nitrate: 10

Does this mean bacteria converted some ammonia into nitrite & a little more into nitrate? Thus Should I could assume the cycling process is making progress? Just hope my fish can survive this, they seem perfectly fine...no flashing, cloudy eyes or anything...if anything they look hungry.


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

Today is pretty much the same readings... been cutting down water changes to 25% every other day to try help the cycling process, but at the same time don't want the piranhas to die from being in toxic water. They seem fine though even with the high levels of ammonia/nitrite






They still show signs of heavy breathing slightly at times, but not nearly as bad as they used to... especially since Bio Spira was added. They also tend to hang around the middle of the tank more and swim around when before they were only on the bottom and stationary very often.

Any words of wisdom? I'm dying to get this tank cycled, its been one month and a week now and still with no end in sight.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Your cycle is almost done just keep doing what you are doing and once ammonia and nitrites read 0 then your good to go.


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

UPDATE:

Two months after starting the tank cycle theres still some issues..

pH: Dropped to around 6.0
Ammonia: 1.0 (Down slightly)
Nitrites: 0.1 (wayyyy down since last time I checked)
Nitrates: 20 (up since last time I checked)

Still doing about 30% waterchange every few days or so.

Thought it would be a shorter process than this... any thoughts?


----------

